# Coolant help



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, Iv got a 1986 300ZX. Now... My problem? Earlier this week I had a coolant leak. Today... I dont. Could someone please explain this? There have been points where the car was gushing coolant from where I dont know, but now shes dry as a bone. I tried to show a friend of mine this when he was over this morning... Cause Im pretty sure the car leaked last night when I cranked it... I put a lot of water in it though. But so My friend comes over.... and I crank it... and nothing leaks. why is this? I mean, if its gone for good, Great! IS there some sort of pressure valve or somthing like that for the coolant system that could blow the stuff out? I just dont know what could be doing it! Help!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Was it up to temperature? If not the system wasn't under pressure yet


----------

